# Egypt in the 60's



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Note how clean it was and also most ladies in western style clothes.


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

What happened to Egyptians and why ?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

.... population doubled. 

This was the end of colonial civilised society and the beginning of military dictatorship coupled with an Islamic revival which was a cocktail for rebellion.

The only positive was the influx of foreign currency from tourism and trade through the Suez canal feeding the millions and subsidising basic services that Egyptians took for granted. Infrastructure was already in place but the administrations that followed never maintained them with this income, leading to corruption, degradation and ghettos.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I looked it up, the population actually tripled. There were just over 25 million in 1960...now there are 90 million, still growing at almost 2 million per year.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

... and education became less important except for the elite and religious factions. Survival became more important than progress which led to many Egyptians leaving to work abroad. Those ex-pats feeding families and MB organisations while the unfortunates "swarmed" around leaders who had their own motives for power.

As the military grew with UN and US support, it became the largest business sector, dominating people's lives. International trade and NGO's were harnessed as to profit elitists under the NDP which was seen as the problem leading to today's unrest and lack of interest in public hygiene and standards. The latest Morsi-MB fiasco was a repeat of the Mubarak regime.

Egypt deserves better than this.

Eco-Mariner


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

canuck2010 said:


> I looked it up, the population actually tripled. There were just over 25 million in 1960...now there are 90 million, still growing at almost 2 million per year.


And the population is going to double again in the next 35 years.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Read Dan Brown inferno


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Read Dan Brown inferno


What is in "Inferno" ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahmednabil said:


> What is in "Inferno" ?


Inferno is a novel written by Dan Brown


----------

